# I am getting old



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

So, I got one year older this month. I snuck it past yall (appears snuck is not a word-is now) by lying on the birthday question. Does anybody answer that honestly or am I just a liar liar pants on fire?

anyway

I am getting old. I've been noticing a stiffness in my fingers for a while now. This very morning, for the first time, it actually interfered with my rolling a joint. Thats funny if you think on it, painful joints preventing the rolling of pain relieving joints. I dont mind getting older. Never get depressed about like I see with some folks. Shoot, if yall knew me yall would know that its a miracle I have made it this far. I remember clearly hearing  my parents say I would never see 21. Been shot at, lost to a few bulls, lost a few fights, been married twice and divorced the same amount (funny how that works) of times. I've worked hard all my life and have been brutal to my hands. 

So, take care of your hands. It may or may not help but now I wonder. I am not sure what I am going to do about it. I guess just monitor it and see if its going to get worse or learn how to treat it. I do see a bong with one of those fancy flameless lighters in my future though.

Ok, thanks for letting an old man ramble on. :ignore:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2011)

How old are ya Tex. I don't lie about my age, so fess up kid.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How old are ya Tex. I don't lie about my age, so fess up kid.


cuarenta y tres


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 21, 2011)

43 aint old Tex, atleast i hope not i will be there in 7 yrs, lol.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 21, 2011)

Ya will see how old i am in 4 days time as i told the truth on birthday and fyi texasmonster ya just a kid.
Lol
T4


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> 43 aint old Tex, atleast i hope not i will be there in 7 yrs, lol.


No, its not old really, but I warn ya, ya start noticing aches and pains that you remember older folks talking about. I'm still having a good time and all, but some things are changing. I do have this incredible urge to trade the ole 63 F100 in on  a Corvette though. Middle Age Crisis?


Just kidding on trading my ole truck in. I just had a newer truck stolen. I will probably spend the insurance on my older truck and get rid of this stupid minivan I am driving around. 

See how that happened, we were talking about age and I got sidetracked and started rambling about Corvettes and old trucks.


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2011)

hee hee TM,  I have parts that are wearing out as well.  Hard work has it's rewards, but it takes a toll on the body after  a time.  Some mornings my fingers are so stiff that I have to peck type my responses. (and spell heck everything!) 
  My right shoulder is shot from years of abuse on the end of a shovel and/or rock bar. A couple of mashed disks from a bull doing a little jig on my back, back in the 70's, or 40+ years of colts and/or bad horses. I'm not sure which 
    The old knees start aching after only a few hours of the up and down hiking the hills. My nose ain't as straight as it was 40 years ago neither. But I do find it easier to keep it out of other folks bidniz now'days... 

Hence,.. my sig' line..

   I've NEVER considered tradin' my truck for a Corvette tho'....  You may be losing touch with reality there my friend...:rofl:


----------



## EDGY (Mar 21, 2011)

Happy BIrthday Tex!!!

I turn 45 on friday, and the key to staying young is lying about your age.
If it's one thing I've learned in my 29 years, that's it!!
Hick, you are right, hard work takes it's toll on the body but not, I suspect, as much as 20 years layin' on a sofa eating chips.
Hows that old saying? If I'd known I was gonna live this long, I'd have taken better care of myself!!!
Yes take better care of your hands... and your KNEES...


----------



## Irish (Mar 21, 2011)

i've got a t-shirt that says 'middle age man', lol, from saturday night live character. typical bald head, glasses, and beer gut dude on front. lol. (and another that states, 'do not arrest this person'. lol).

i'd sell the bulls and keep the ford! wait, i did that. lol.  

is 'divorced in dallas', a spin-off off 'debbie does dallas'? lmao...

hows the gardens friend?  have a nice day!...peace...


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

Irish said:
			
		

> i've got a t-shirt that says 'middle age man', lol, from saturday night live character. typical bald head, glasses, and beer gut dude on front. lol. (and another that states, 'do not arrest this person'. lol).
> 
> i'd sell the bulls and keep the ford! wait, i did that. lol.
> 
> ...


My garden  is only tomatoes and okra this year. Just to busy for much else out there.


----------



## EDGY (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd be happy to watch Debby does dishes!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 21, 2011)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> cuarenta y tres



Oh, Tex, that's not old--I have a daughter almost that old :giggle:.

And yeah, this getting old is tough.  My fingers and hands are stiff and arthritic.  My knees are bad from years and years of working on them.  I have deteriorating discs in my neck from a rear end collision when I was 30 or so.  However, I have to agree with Edgy--even with this beat up body, I am still in far better condition than those that have spent their lives as couch potatoes.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 21, 2011)

If only I could be that young again

Muscle pains and stiffness does not bother me as much as losing eyesight and hearing 
What I am most annoyed with is the amount of time it takes to recover from what most would consider minor illnesses, like a cold or flu.I use to recover from a cold in a couple of days now its a couple of weeks


----------



## tcbud (Mar 21, 2011)

Muscle pains and stiffness, aches and mid life crisis, much better than the alternative.....


*Happy Birthday Tex!*


----------



## EDGY (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree TC ... growin' old beats dyin' young !


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 21, 2011)

im almost 30.. i know U boys got some birthdays on me but. i feel ya. i notice alot of things now that i def didnt 5 years ago.. its all good tho.


----------



## TexasMonster (Mar 21, 2011)

I just wanna let the girls out there know that my back is ok though. (smiley)





I know you gals were wondering



BTW, that makes me laugh every time I see it


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 21, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What I am most annoyed with is the amount of time it takes to recover from what most would consider minor illnesses, like a cold or flu.I use to recover from a cold in a couple of days now its a couple of weeks


 
hey pcduck.. im not saying you should or shouldnt do this but. look up "collidal silver" some people will tell you "its bad dont take it" but i sware by it. i got staff infection about 2 years ago and ever sence then i would get an infection in every single cut i got.. paper cuts, anything. i started drinking like a tablespoon a day of this stuff and BAM.. gone. no more infections.. i havent been sick sence then ether. i started to get a cold one time and i drank like 3 table spoons, 2 times a day and i fought that cold off in like 3 days..  again.. not saying you should or shouldnt try it.. just puting it out there. peace


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 25, 2011)

Lol well today i got well old hit half a century and tomorrow i shall get my daughter to film her ole man working out on the punchbag @ a local gym to show ya that ya either have it or ya dont.
Think i may fall into the latter catagory btw.
Rotflmao.
T4


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 25, 2011)

> I've been noticing a stiffness in my fingers


Hopefully it spread to your fingers and did not permanently transfer there..which reminds me of a lil joke...

2 scariest moments in a mans life???

First time he can't aquire "stiffness" twice...and the second time he cannot aquire "stiffness" once.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 25, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Oh, Tex, that's not old--I have a daughter almost that old :giggle:.


 
I think I have a pair of Levi's that old...


----------



## Locked (Mar 25, 2011)

I will be 43 this year and have been lucky I guess...my job keeps me very active and fit so besides some lower back pain at the end of a hard days work I wld say the hardest thing has been dealing with losing some hair on top.
Doesn't sound like much but took some serious getting used to. Luckily the wife actually digs the whole Bruce Willis, Jason Stathum(?) look...still sucks being a balding pheno.....


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 26, 2011)

couldn't believe it when it came out 43,your a kid, my oldest is 42, i actually got busted for cultivation indoors befor you were born.If I ever get a scanner I'll post the bust, front page, san leandro morning news, this wed. it will be the 45 year anny, anyway I'd love to be your age, the other day I was trying to figure how many grows I had left in me. So many strains so little time, I think i'll do a AARP Grow. thats gettin old.


----------



## the chef (Mar 26, 2011)

2years benhind ya......and .....older the bull.......stiffer the horns bubba!!!!!!


----------



## EDGY (Mar 27, 2011)

Hell, I'm twice as strong now as I was when I was 20.

When I was 20, I couldn't bend "it" with two hands...
Now I can *easily* do it with just *ONE*!!!

No offense meant to the ladies...


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Mar 30, 2011)

got a decade on ya TM, and thanx, i feel so much better now.


----------



## Llama (Mar 31, 2011)

I guess I qualify as a senior member as I turn double nickles in May. 
You know you are getting old when all your fantasies are re-runs.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

Some little snot-nosed, cheerleader type, high school chick had the _audacity_ to try 'n give me the _Senior discount_ at McDonalds drive-up the other day!  ..:ignore: ....:argue: ....:rant:


----------



## EDGY (Apr 1, 2011)

That's just WROOONG! Serve her right if you beat her with yer cane!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Some little snot-nosed, cheerleader type, high school chick had the _audacity_ to try 'n give me the _Senior discount_ at McDonalds drive-up the other day! ..:ignore: ....:argue: ....:rant:


 
Or smack her with your "Lucky Sheeps Foot"!


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Or smack her with your "Lucky Sheeps Foot"!


yea, I was thinkin' at the time, she should see how young some of my GF's are!...
:rofl:....

btw stony... caught you on youtube the other day..
hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KLJYSpM_G0


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2011)

Ha! I woulda kicked her too! No one wants to see that! Right on the freakin sidewalk!


----------



## leafminer (Apr 1, 2011)

I can offer one piece of advice:
Do not eat red meat. It ages you. Terribly toxic. The worst being minced up meat, full of who knows what. I'm 63 and my hands are still in good shape though recently I've noticed a little bit of stiffness. Eat white meat / fish for protein and lots of fruit and veg, you will notice the difference.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

:cry: .....I love my beef steaks ...:baby:...


----------



## the chef (Apr 1, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I can offer one piece of advice:
> Do not eat red meat. It ages you. Terribly toxic. The worst being minced up meat, full of who knows what. I'm 63 and my hands are still in good shape though recently I've noticed a little bit of stiffness. Eat white meat / fish for protein and lots of fruit and veg, you will notice the difference.


 



BLASPHEMY!!!!!!!!


----------



## leafminer (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry guys, but it is true! Even my wife's family has noticed the difference between the ones who eat 'carne asada' all the time and the others . . . the ones who love barbecued steak have faces like Robert Redford... like Death Valley!
I make burgers from minced turkey meat that easily beat cow. Same for my lasagne. If I really want a red meat for some dish that cannot be substituted, I'll use ostrich.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> . If I really want a red meat for some dish that cannot be substituted, I'll use ostrich.



..now that's just fowl!.....:rofl:...


----------



## tcbud (Apr 1, 2011)

Had the first Steak in what seemed like years last night, been eating that "white" meat and yes, unfortunately can tell the difference.  Husband cholesterol numbers way down due to not eating much of the Red Meat, that is the upside.

Tex the years after 43 fly by, enjoy them.  Seems like yesterday I was 43 and that was 11 years ago!


----------



## the chef (Apr 1, 2011)

Who the hell wants to die healthy....im going for happy!


----------



## Hippieholly420420 (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm starting to think that i might be the only young one  I'll be 29 this Nov. I've got some aches and pains in my back, but i think that's something to do with something else. Arthritis runs in my family, and my grandma's hands are very crippled, and she's in so much pain. I hope that passed my generation, but the outlook for myself is very good. Not looking forward to getting old, but maybe it won't be so bad. Maybe by then it will be legalized!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2011)

I grew up on Angus choice cattle. Man I miss that. Had dad's locker beef till I was 40. I don't do it a lot but i will get a fillet once in a while. I love prime rib for holidays. Hopefully grown organically which costs too darn much. 
I think Robert Redford's face is sun damage.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes, sun damage!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 1, 2011)

With red meat and any other food, the key word is "Moderation".

LM, my older brother eats just as you do and looks 20 years older than me. We're actually only 1.5 years different. His is caused by excessive sun on his skin and face combined with the amount of booze he drinks. Somebody once asked if he was my Father. THAT really pissed him off.

I've known several vegans who have died with less years than I have. 

I've know many exercise fanatics who died way before reaching my age.

Genes, Moderation in everything and LUCK. THAT'S what gets you as old as you can be.

I love red meat, foul, seafood and veggies. I eat all of them in moderation.


----------



## Hick (Apr 1, 2011)

"If I'd a knowed I was gonna live this long, I'd a taken better care of myself"

I dunno who said it....


----------



## Roddy (Apr 1, 2011)

George Burns, I believe...


----------



## the chef (Apr 1, 2011)

Doesn't matter what ya eat r drink brother.....when it's your time to go it's your time to go.........


----------



## yuanyelss (Apr 2, 2011)

I wear some of that as well. Hard work has its rewards, but it occurs in the body after a period of time the price. Some of the morning my fingers were stiff, I want to peck at my reaction type.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Doesn't matter what ya eat r drink brother.....when it's your time to go it's your time to go.........


 
Do you really believe that your death is predestined from birth or were you just being humorous?

Just curious.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Do you really believe that your death is predestined from birth or were you just being humorous?
> 
> Just curious.



I believe it's inevitable......


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I believe it's inevitable......


 
Now yer just bein funny!


----------



## dragnit (Apr 4, 2011)

62 years here and been smoking since the sixties.Stiff joints are the least of my problems.I've already lived twenty years past my expectations.So there you go you all have a lot of years left.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 4, 2011)

dragnit said:
			
		

> 62 years here and been smoking since the sixties.Stiff joints are the least of my problems.I've already lived twenty years past my expectations.So there you go you all have a lot of years left.


 
Hey, welcome to MP, dragnit! Keep on outliving everyone! It's the ultimate payback to your enemies.

It's getting to be a drag when I keep hearing about so-and-so dying. Some person I've known for 30-40+ years. I know we all have our end-date, but I gotta start meeting more younger people before I run out of friends.  

Most of my friends now are in the 35-50 year old range. Most of my friends my own age are people who stay at home mostly. Some of the more crazy of them still work.  

It fascinates me when I hear someone say "I love working. I wouldn't know what to do with my time if I retired". Hahahahaahaha  

They could come over and watch me rebuild my house! I'm starting to wonder if its EVER going to be finished. :doh:


----------



## niteshft (Apr 4, 2011)

I've eaten more than my lifes share of red meat and bacon and now have to watch what I eat. Every day is a celebration of life for me and plan to enjoy every bit of it. I'm thankfull I was able to retire early on dissability because the end may come sooner than later for me. I'm not concerned about the thought as I'm able to do pretty much what I want at the moment.


----------



## EDGY (Apr 5, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I gotta start meeting more younger people before I run out of friends.


 
I know what you mean Stoney, but's hard to make new "old friends"... 

Who was it that said "The older you get, the more you need the people who knew you when you were young!"


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 5, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> I know what you mean Stoney, but's hard to make new "old friends"...
> 
> Who was it that said "The older you get, the more you need the people who knew you when you were young!"


 
Here's a cool story for you! My best friend in High School, way-the-heck-back-then, was a guy named Dan. After High School, we lost track of each other until I was in my mid-20's in the Army and he moved from the east coast to the west coast where I was. We continued to have a blast as friends.

Then I lost contact with him until just 6 months ago. I had joined "FaceBook" to talk to another friend and who the heck shows up and says Hi? Dan again! After many decades, we got along just as good as we did when we were kids. We've spent hours talking about the time missed and catching up. Our lives were remarkably similar.

He in turn, had already found about a half dozen of the "old gang" that he and I hung out with. Now we're all back in contact again.

Weird, huh? Some of the old photos are seriously cracking me up. The hair.....the clothes....hahahahaahahaha OMG!


----------



## niteshft (Apr 5, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> I know what you mean Stoney, but's hard to make new "old friends"...
> 
> Who was it that said "The older you get, the more you need the people who knew you when you were young!"


 
I like that quote.


----------



## EDGY (Apr 7, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> He in turn, had already found about a half dozen of the "old gang" that he and I hung out with. Now we're all back in contact again.


 
Nice Stoney!!
Sounds like a road trip is in order!!!

Although, I hafta warn you!!!

When you get to be our age, those wife-swappin' parties ain't as fun as they used to be!!:angrywife:


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 7, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> Nice Stoney!!
> Sounds like a road trip is in order!!!
> 
> Although, I hafta warn you!!!
> ...


 
As soon as I can get away from the house for a long weekend, I plan on heading to Texas to see him. He's still very busy too, so we'll have to plan the visit so we can both relax and yak it up.


----------

